# Bowfishing in Ont



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes.... yes there is. Where are you located Paul? Filling out your profile would help us help you. SW Ontario is a very large place so we don't want to tell you about a place near Windsor and find out you are near Hamilton.

Any place where there is water is good for carp in Ontario... some places are better than others...

Let us know.


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help
I'm in London... I've been trying to find all the regulations to find out where and when we are allowed to bowfish, but I'm not having much success.
My Son is really impatient to get out and shoot
Paul


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/198219.pdf

Check out page 11... there should be all the info you need as far as regulations.

Happy shooting.

Remember... you do need a fishing license and you can't to it at night.


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks...
Anyone know any good spots around London


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Bump for a possible weekend fishing trip...


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on Folks... someone must know a good spot

I'll be heading up to Trenton next W/E... Any good places around there


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Are you shooting from boat or on foot? If you have a boat, Fanshaw Lake should have some good fish to shoot. You can wade the Thames River and shoot suckers/carp there as well.
Can't help you with Trenton are though. Pm me is you like and i can give you a few more likely spots to shoot . Bill


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought about Fanshaw... but I thought we couldn't shoot within the city limits.
I do have a boat but we won't be using it this W/E...
I'm thinking about trying the Thames out between Killworth and Deleware


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Well no luck today...
We started at the bridge over the thames in Killworth then another bridge between killworth and Delaware and lastle the bridge in Delaware...
The water was too muddy and we didn't see a single Carp...
I'll need to try and find somewhere with clearer water

Here's a couple of pics of my 9yr old with the Rig I made for him


----------

